# Is my cat depressed



## Chris82 (May 27, 2013)

My cat Maggie has been with us for six weeks and I am worried that she is depressed. She is two, and has seen quite a lot in her short life. Her owner died, she was thrown out on to the streets by the council, and she was eventually found and put into a RSPCA sanctuary where she spent her days hiding in her bed under blankets. When we adopted her we knew she might be a bit reclusive, but after a couple of weeks she seem to settle down. She has always been a jittery cat, starting at every little noise or sudden movement made by us, but she has come to be less jittery as she gets to know out habits and movements. She has bonded with me especially, following me round the house and sitting on my lap curled up, or sitting on my laptop when I'm not paying her attention. She does this on her own terms she lets me know when she doesn't want to be touched with affectionate biting, we give her as much or as little attention as she wants - she can be fussy. Whilst I am happy she has bonded with me, she has not bonded with my other half, she very rarely lets her touch her, moving away so she is just out of reach of her touch when she tries to stroke her, whilst she is fine with me petting her. She does sometimes let her pet her when she is lying down or feeding her. This might be because my partner has had to play the bad guy, putting her in her carrier for vets visits and putting her collar on and off when she was spayed. We have instigated my other half feeding her so as to set some sort of bond. 

However, the last week or so she seems to have taken a step backwards, rather than roam the house, she has started to hide in her bed upstairs  sleeping more than usual, she sometimes sprays when she uses the litter tray (she has been spayed), and she seems anxious of us running away from us (more than usual). She also seems to be hungry a lot more. I don't know what to do. She also spends her days looking out the windows we have in the house. Both me and my other half work full time, so we have toys over the house for her with hidden treats and we have a playlist of classical and soft jazz (I read somewhere that Cats like this) played whilst we are out of the house. I have read that she might be bored and at five weeks we should be letting her roam outside, but we live on a busy road and we have been told by the RSPCA to keep Maggie as a house cat. I'm not sure this was the right judgement, I saw Maggie's advertisement on the RSPCA facebook page and they advised in a post that she wasn't a house cat. Whilst the front of the house is on a busy road, the back of the house is quieter, there is an open space which some of the residents use as allotments. Is she depressed?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

It is still early Days and she has certainly been through a lot in her short life.
I would get a feliway plug in. You can get them cheaper off the internet.
This is very good for stress. 
If you live on a Busy road then I would not let her out.
Even though it is quieter at the back of your house, the cat will always go where you don't want them to.
Is there anyway you could cat proof your garden or part of it?
If you have 6 foot fencing then all you need is some metal elbow joints and some strong pond netting or similar. There is a sticky at the top of the cat chat page with all different cat proofing and runs that members have done for their cats.
We have done this and it is a God sent. No more worries about cats getting lost or run over.
For now you could buy her a harness and take her for a walk a round your garden. 
I suppose she has been use to living on the streets for a while and had her freedom.

You mentioned Spraying when she sometimes uses the litter tray.
Does she spray in the tray or near by the tray?
How often do you clean the tray?


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Chris, I didn't want to just read and run - be patient and I'm sure you'll get lots of excellent advice 

Don't forget that 6 weeks isn't a long time for your girl to settle in - she's still finding her feet and working out her routine, so I'd personally think it's too early to be thinking of depression. It sounds as if she's had a difficult start before she came to you, and that can take a lot of getting over - give her time!

It's good that you've got lots of toys and treats for her - do you have an indoor climbing tree for her as well? That can help massively, as it gives space to climb without being destructive to furniture, and gives lots of stimulation, particularly if she's indoors all the time (and there is nothing wrong with that - lots of cats are happier and safer being indoors).

I understand your concerns, and they're ones I went through when I took my first rescue boy on 12 years ago (Jamie, my precious silly boy, RIP), and again when I took Pudds on at the start of this year. In both cases, I felt that a feline companion would help them with playing and attention as I worked (and still do) full-time, and in both cases I was right, initially with Smartle (RIP my little princess) and now with Libby, who came to me from the amazing Catcoonz last weekend.

It might be that your girl is finding she's not got enough stimulation through the day due to boredom, or she might just be a cat who prefers to control when she gives affection (cats are funny little things!), and come to you when she wants to - you might just have to accept that's her personality - not all cats are cuddly ones.

Do continue to give her time to accept her new situation - she's probably still a bit nervy about being abandoned again, so is bound to be a bit wary. With love and attention and care, I'm sure you'll find she'll settle down just fine!

Oh, and by the way - we LOVE pics of our furry friends - you might want to get snapping!!!!


----------



## Chris82 (May 27, 2013)

jill3 said:


> It is still early Days and she has certainly been through a lot in her short life.
> I would get a feliway plug in. You can get them cheaper off the internet.
> This is very good for stress.
> If you live on a Busy road then I would not let her out.
> ...


There is a table next to her litter tray she will spray deliberately against this. She starts sitting down and will stand up during her toilet time. We clean her litter tray as often as she uses it. The litter is a clumping litter, and is fully cleaned and replenished once a week.

We wouldn't be able to let her out the fencing is less than six foot. We will get her a harness, we have asked at the pet store, our only concern is that she is too small for a harness, she is a little undersized.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You can get a small sized harness which i think is a good idea.
Ive had a rescue boy with me since december and its only now he is coming round to me and enjoying grooming and cuddles, your cat will get there, just going to take a little time.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

The harnesses should be adjustable.
There are some very good ones on the internet that look very comfortable.
Also like muffin said a nice large cat tree is a good idea.
Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus have some nice ones too

I wonder if she would spray if you took the table away? I would try that.


----------



## Chris82 (May 27, 2013)

As requested this is our girl, she is a tortie and shes starting to find her voice.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She is very lovely, and a real tortie, full of cattitude.

It sounds to me like she is stressed, and from the spraying and hiding I think this might be due to another cat claiming her territory. Not inside your house, but maybe she can see another cat from the window, or even venturing inside your garage or spraying against your door or wall.
If this is the case, she would experience it as a challenge she cannot meet, because she cannot get out and chase the opponent away.

Do not let her go out, she is still settling in, and may not yet feel enough at home to return. But keep an eye out if there are any other cats in your garden or in front of the house.

It may not even be another cat, strange new noises or other changes may provoke stress, too. But the spraying does suggest she is marking and defending her territory against someone or something.

I would suggest buying a feliway diffuser to reinforce her sense of your house being a safe haven. The feliway contains pheromones produced by happy relaxed cats, it will remind her of the safety of being with her mother and litter mates.

Do not try to coax or push her into contact, let her call the shots. If you or your partner want to stroke or cuddle her, you should wait till she indicates she wants the affection. Maybe your partner is just too eager to be accepted by her, and she will react by being aloof.

My cats do that even to me. If I want a cuddle, they tend to ignore me, and if I ignore them, they will snuggle up to me.


----------



## Chris82 (May 27, 2013)

She wont go to my other half no matter what she does, aloof or all full of eagerness. She wont even go to her when I'm not in the house. Could it be that we use air diffusers and incense sticks quite a bit, could she spraying to re-enforce her territory?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

6 weeks is a very short time, especially for a cat that has had such an eventful early life! Give it time, don't let her out as she is still nervy. One of my boys was very nervy, wouldn't let anyone near him ran way from us when we were close by, scared by all sounds/ movement. He has only recently started to be an affectionate cat, and we have had him 6months. I still don't let them out (for safety - but we do have supervised garden outings) 

Try the feliway. But it does take a few weeks to have any effect. You could always try zykle from your vet (sorry I may have spelt that wrong)

With regards to your partner, honestly just give it time, I know it's disheartening but think of what she has been through so far. It will take ages for her to trust. Patients and lots of treats. 

She's gorgeous btw - well done on rescuing!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I take it you are a guy and your partner is a girl....

Maybe she is just very much a man's cat, like our tortie Josje. Or maybe she has been treated badly by a woman in the past and is wary of women as a result. Most of the time it is men they are afraid of, because of the heavier step and the lower, often louder voice...

But cats will usually cotton on to the fact this new slave doesn't pose a threat soon enough. Romeo was terrified of men at first, and wouldn't let hubby touch him. He would slink away whenever hubby came near him. But he is now sleeping on HIS side of the bed most of the time.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, she is a very pretty cat:001_wub: I love torties! 

Hopefully it is just a matter of her gaining in self-confidence over time for her to start relating to your OH. But I agree with you, it is a good idea for your OH to start feeding her, grooming her and playing with her, in order to establish a relationship. 

One way for your OH to encourage the cat to gradually come nearer 
is to get a length of string, sit on the floor and slowly pull the string towards her. Put some cat treats down a short distance away as well so kitty gets a reward for coming closer. 

Also encourage your OH to talk to the cat a lot, perhaps make the soft *chirruping* sound cats often make when they are greeting a member of their family, either a human or another cat. 

With regard to the spraying, it probably is a territorial issue as others have said. But just to make sure it is not a litter tray issue, always provide her with 2 large trays. Many cats dislike pooing and peeing in the same tray, and express their disgust by weeing or pooing away from the tray.

Also, ensure you clean anywhere she has sprayed with an enzymatic cleaner such as UrineOff, and perhaps Surgical Spirit to finish. Otherwise the cat will smell a faint smell of urine and keep going back to the same place over and over.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Early days yet. The advice you have been given is excellent. She will come around in time. Thanks for taking in this kitty. Bless you and may you be rewarded with years of loving companionship with your gorgeous tortie.


----------

